# "BERIMAX" - anyone know where to get some?



## pdpbison

Hi all, 


A few years ago, I sent off and got some 'Berimax' from a sketchy fly by night outfit in Texas or something who was hardly into their role of being a distributor, and it was a hassle dealing with them, but I got some.


Berimax was by FAR, the most excellent medicine for any kind of Canker I have every tried or heard of.

It was made in Norway.

I was negotiating with the Company who makes it to become their responsible U.S. Distributor, and all was proceding nicely, when somehow they seemed to fall off the map.


Berimax was totally forgiving even for the most tender frail infant Pigeons, and I never had a case which Berimax did not clear up promptly no matter the age of the Bird or when cases were severe.



Now, I am some while all out of Berimax and I have tried and tried to find more, to no avail.

None of the 'zoles' can hold a Candle to it, as well as it was very VERY good for many other illnesses, infections, blood parasites and other woes Pigeons can he heir to.


Long story long, does anyone have any leads, clues, rumors, snippets, or anything which might allow me to find a source for obtaining some?

I have tried contacting the company who made, it, their director, their web site owner, and other resorts, and nothing comes of it. All the prior telephone numbers and e-mail addresses are 'dead' in the water...

I no longer have any record of the Texas or as may be 'distributor' from whom I got some at the time...to see if they may have some old stock remaining...so even if someone preserved THAT info for some reason, who that distributor was, it might work out for me if you had it.


Let me know please?

If I can find a source I will by a whole CASE of it this time...or several Cases.

Thanks so much.


Love, 

Phil
Las Vegas


----------



## TAWhatley

Hi Phil,

I will send you some of what I have left from what you sent me. Here's the URL for the company: http://bioinnovation.no/default.asp?active_page_id=1 and if you search there on Berimax some info does come up. I have no clue what any of it says as I am fresh out of Norwegian translation ability.

Terry


----------



## SmithFamilyLoft

pdpbison said:


> Hi all,
> 
> 
> .......A few years ago, I sent off and got some 'Berimax' from a sketchy fly by night outfit in Texas or something who was hardly into their role of being a distributor, and it was a hassle dealing with them, but I got some........
> 
> 
> 
> Phil
> Las Vegas


Phil,

May be a great product, don't know of it, my most recent meds were purchased from a vet.

What is the active ingredient ? In some countries and states, they have laws protecting the consumer, and some don't. I would advise that one consult with his Avian Vet prior to using any product whose active ingredients are unknown and/or produced under unknown conditions. There was a recent situation in the States and elsewhere, where many pets died as the result of tainted food stocks. I surely personally would not administer an Rx produced and/or sold ... from as you said... " from a sketchy fly by night outfit in Texas or something who was hardly into their role of being a distributor, and it was a hassle dealing with them, but I got some. "....so I would simply urge that one error on the side of caution.


----------



## Charis

Phil,
feral pigeon said that Trikanox by Gem can be purchased at Jedd's and replaces Berimax. I rememberd it from a recent, previous post and looked it up. Good luck.


----------



## pdpbison

Charis said:


> Phil,
> feral pigeon said that Trikanox by Gem can be purchased at Jedd's and replaces Berimax. I rememberd it from a recent, previous post and looked it up. Good luck.




Hi Charis, fp, all...



Yes, I called 'Jedds' and talked with their supposedly brightest bulb, and he was a sneering condesending idiot.

I was patient, interested and positive, feeling really hopeful...

He was defensive and angry about whether they even carried 'Trikanox', then got worse when finally after I gently assured him that they DID carry it, he got nasty then when I was wanting to know what was IN "Trikanox" when I asked him if he knew what it was made of or had in it...and snarled to me that it was the same as 'Spartrix' anyway and "THAT" was what it was made of.


...sigh...


The guy also got all huffy and wierd after that ( or merely stayed that way, ) when I asked him if he could make any comparison between Trikanox and Berimax, and said he had never heard of 'Berimax' so according to him it must not have been any good...and he went on about how he has been in this business over 30 years and so on and he never heard of "Berimax" and overall my attempts to talk with him were very dissapointing.


I am still interested in 'Trikanox' if anyone can point me to some real information on it, or studys, or tests or anything other than how some imbescile (Paxil and 'crack' addled? ) creep at 'Jedds' is trying to sell it AS being "the same as and made out of Spartrix"...


Lol...and geeeeeze..!


Oye,


Phil
Las Vegas


----------



## pdpbison

SmithFamilyLoft said:


> Phil,
> 
> May be a great product, don't know of it, my most recent meds were purchased from a vet.
> 
> What is the active ingredient ? In some countries and states, they have laws protecting the consumer, and some don't. I would advise that one consult with his Avian Vet prior to using any product whose active ingredients are unknown and/or produced under unknown conditions. There was a recent situation in the States and elsewhere, where many pets died as the result of tainted food stocks. I surely personally would not administer an Rx produced and/or sold ... from as you said... " from a sketchy fly by night outfit in Texas or something who was hardly into their role of being a distributor, and it was a hassle dealing with them, but I got some. "....so I would simply urge that one error on the side of caution.




Hi Warren, 


As far as I know, 'Berimax' was made of various select compounds which were taken from the Seeds and Peels of Grapefruits.

These compounds were very effective systemically against a wide range of micro-organisms, and the 'Berimax' could even be used to treat Raw Sewage contaminated Water, so in a few hours, one could safely drink it.

The Military of various Nations, as well as Civil Defence departments and FEMA and others were all very interested in obtaining it for obvious reasons.



Berimax was resoundingly the best thing ever to happen for Canker treatment, and no one, anywhere, in any way, no matter what, was able to find any fault with it on any basis.

It was just about impossible to MIS-use, and to over dose a patient one would have needed to shovel it in to them by the Wheelbarrow load, and even then, the overdose would only give them some orange poos and thats it. It was very effective against a list of things as long as your arm.

It had many other viable uses beside treating Canker.


Do some 'googles' and see among the hundreds of research papers, internationally known Vets endorsements, testimonials, scientific papers, studys, and on and on and on.


There was nothing in any way not to like, and it was NOT being sold 'as' a Medicine, since to do so takes fifteen or twenty million dollars in the U.S. to legally do, to get through the variuous 'greased' hurdles.

It was made by a small company, started by a Scientist Veterinarian, and everything in every way was totally respectable, sincere, totally in earnest, idealistic, and wholesome.

No hype, no sales pitch, no stupid schtick...just an Honest ( virtually miraculous) Product at a very fair price...made by a little Company in Norway.


Nor were they greedy like almost everyone else is; the Berimax or other products they made were very reasonably priced...


I talked with the Factory several times some years ago, then something happenned and I was not able to get ahold of them again.

I think the Factory and Business as a whole emplyed five people or six, all tolled.

Possibly, because the product was SO good, others saw to it that they ceased, or bought them out and ceased it, took it away from them, or who knows...


Something is definitely not right though, for things to have gone this way...their work should be all over the Pigeon and other news, and should not have fallen into obscurity.


Phil
Las Vegas


----------



## pdpbison

TAWhatley said:


> Hi Phil,
> 
> I will send you some of what I have left from what you sent me. Here's the URL for the company: http://bioinnovation.no/default.asp?active_page_id=1 and if you search there on Berimax some info does come up. I have no clue what any of it says as I am fresh out of Norwegian translation ability.
> 
> Terry



Thanks Terry, 

I will call them. One merely speaks English but talks 'backward' and somehow they understand everything...when they speak, one merely listens backward...very easy really...



...do you need my mailing addy?


Phil
l v


----------



## TAWhatley

pdpbison said:


> ...do you need my mailing addy?
> 
> Phil
> l v


I think I have it .. will PM you if I don't.

Terry


----------



## Margarret

Phil,

I'll be going up to JEDDs in the next few weeks. I'll just take a look at the Trikanox on the shelf and see what is in it. As much as his business relies on mail order, I'm amazed that he was so rude. Jeez, some people!

Margarret


----------



## Margarret

Take a look at this site. http://www.itmonline.org/jintu/grapefruit.htm
It describes grapefruit see extract and the process used to make it. Sounds very much like Berimax.

M.


----------



## Maggie-NC

Phil, have you checked this link?

http://www.mamut.com/homepages/Norway/3/17/birdmedicine/subdet1.htm

There is a faint e-mail address at the very bottom of this. Maybe you could e-mail this doctor for more input.


----------



## feralpigeon

Phil, the original link that I posted for folks here some time ago was not exactly fly by night, it was PigeonNetwork that was acting as a distributor. One of the vets there that writes articles for them is deeply involved in natural healing and Sinornis Pharma. That would be Dr. Nils Reither who also has his own website which I recently sent you the link for. At his website,there is a way to email him. If you wish to order any of the Sinornis Pharma products, you may order them through Dr. Reither who continues to be an advocate and distributor of the products.

http://www.pigeonnetwork.com/vetdirectory/vetnorway/DrNillsReither/Trich.cfm

Regarding Trikanox, it's manufactured by GEM products and you can go to their website and contact customer service regarding the product, but when
I read the ingredients, it was in fact made w/natural ingredients and if I remember correctly, two of the components were compounds found in Golden Seal and Garlic. You may go to Jedd's website and ask for them to send you a catalogue. You will find GEM's Trikanox listed in their catalogue.

fp


----------



## Skyeking

I just called Jedd's and Jedd pulled it off the shelf (so they have it), it's 33.95 for 200 grms and 19.95 for 100 grms


----------



## John_D

*Trikanox*

"Trikanox represents a significant step forward in pigeon healthcare and provides fanciers with a totally natural product containing three powerful active ingredients which work together to boost the pigeons defences against diseases. Two of these properties have been shown by independent research to exhibit anti-protozoal and anti fungal properties.


Active Component 1 - Mixed Alkaloids

The first component of TRIKANOX is a mixture of plant Alkaloids with the dominant one being Berberine, which has been scientifically proven to have extensive activity in preventing the growth of many micro-organisms including protozoa such as Trichomonas.


Active Component 2 - Allicin

The second active component of TRIKANOX is allicin. This non antibiotic sulphur containing plant ingredient is now recognised as having a dramatic inhibitory effect on a wide range of micro-organisms including protozoa.


Active Component 3 - Echinacosides

The plant family Echinacea has long been associated with beneficial effects on the immune system. Scientific evidence is now showing that certain components within the plant are largely responsible for these effects. The end result is that the Echinacosides can boost the pigeons normal defence mechanisms."

Most Gem pigeon products are 'natural' products, in fact. Trikamox is not a canker treatment, more a preventative.

Gem is actually where I buy my pigeon mixes.

John


----------



## pdpbison

Margarret said:


> Take a look at this site. http://www.itmonline.org/jintu/grapefruit.htm
> It describes grapefruit see extract and the process used to make it. Sounds very much like Berimax.
> 
> M.





Hi Margarret, 


Looks very promising...!


Thank you!

Definitely looks like some siblings or cousins to 'Berimax'...


I will call them in a little while.


Best wishes!


Phil
Las Vegas


----------



## pdpbison

Lady Tarheel said:


> Phil, have you checked this link?
> 
> http://www.mamut.com/homepages/Norway/3/17/birdmedicine/subdet1.htm
> 
> There is a faint e-mail address at the very bottom of this. Maybe you could e-mail this doctor for more input.




Hi Maggie, 


Yes, there are many excellent testimonials and articles on the internet about 'Berimax'...but all of these and other poges are dead...their links are dead, the e-mail addresses they have highlighted for clicking are dead, and all the contact info for the varius Vets or others, those links or e-mails are dead.


The telephone numbers are dead, when they are present.


It seems so mysterious!


I have Nils Reither's home phone number and all t ever does is ring, no one ever answers...


"Sinornis Pharma Ltd" - one of their contact info is working nor is their phone, nor is their website other than being dead in the water.


Oye...


I will not give up!


Thanks Maggie!


Phil
Las Vegas


----------



## pdpbison

feralpigeon said:


> Phil, the original link that I posted for folks here some time ago was not exactly fly by night, it was PigeonNetwork that was acting as a distributor. One of the vets there that writes articles for them is deeply involved in natural healing and Sinornis Pharma. That would be Dr. Nils Reither who also has his own website which I recently sent you the link for. At his website,there is a way to email him. If you wish to order any of the Sinornis Pharma products, you may order them through Dr. Reither who continues to be an advocate and distributor of the products.
> 
> http://www.pigeonnetwork.com/vetdirectory/vetnorway/DrNillsReither/Trich.cfm
> 
> Regarding Trikanox, it's manufactured by GEM products and you can go to their website and contact customer service regarding the product, but when
> I read the ingredients, it was in fact made w/natural ingredients and if I remember correctly, two of the components were compounds found in Golden Seal and Garlic. You may go to Jedd's website and ask for them to send you a catalogue. You will find GEM's Trikanox listed in their catalogue.
> 
> fp



Hi fp,


When I bought my original supply of "Berimax", it was through some sketchy outfit in Texas, ( and it took many weeks for them to finally send it...) and not "pigeonnetwork" if memory serves...

I can not find any indication that Pigeon Network sells or distributes anything, or communicates with anyone about anyhting even if they did.


Appearently, there is no one "there" in any way whatever.


Pigeon Network as far as I can tell, is dead, dead diddley 'dead in the water, and even though they have contact info and e-mail addresses for variouis Vets and authors of articles, all these e-mails bounce back as non viable or no longer in use or whatever, as does all contact info for 'Sinornis' including my talking with Telephone Operators in Norway who tell me there is no new or successive phone number for Sinornis...and that their old phone number is not in use presently.

I have gotten nowhere e-mailing either PigeonNetwork.com or PigeonVets.com...or [email protected] for either of them, no one ever writes back...


I have e-mailed the people who made and maintain these websites, and no one ever writes back.

I have e-mailed the people who made and maintain the 'Sinornis' web site..."silence" 

I called their ( Sinornis) supposed Web Master and some lady answered the phone but she did not speak English or German and we could not get anywhere, so I have no idea who she was. I e-mailed her also and heard nothing back.





It is rather puzzleing...since these sites do not seem TOO entirely old and not updated, so...I dunno...



Now, today, I notice THIS appearing on "pigeonnetwork.com" - 





> "PigeonNetwork.com"
> Under new ownership and management
> Due to family obligations and the starting of a new
> business, I am finding it extremely hard to find the time
> to cover all of my bases, so I have decided to sell PigeonNetwork.com and PigeonAuction.co.uk
> to party(s) in Northern Ireland.




Okay, well...maybe THAT is some of it anyway! Far as THAT site goes...


I had written directly TO this so called 'Ray Delany' who appearently has no 'time', and, I never heard anything back.

So as far as "pigeonnetwork" goes, they just seem totally untogether...maybe I can go through long distance information and get "Ray's" home phone number if it is listed, and talk with him on the phone and see if HE has any ideas, if he's not too busy...

So...thats some of the saga, anyway...!

"Trikanox" does seem worth trying, but my feeling is that it is not going to be a successor at all for 'Berimax" nor does one find anything much anyone has had to say about it, either...

Where are all these high falutin' Vets making glowing reports about 'Trikanox'?

Seems more like Tumbleweeds rolling by...

But we shall see...



...sigh...


Phil
Las Vegas


----------



## pdpbison

John_D said:


> "Trikanox represents a significant step forward in pigeon healthcare and provides fanciers with a totally natural product containing three powerful active ingredients which work together to boost the pigeons defences against diseases. Two of these properties have been shown by independent research to exhibit anti-protozoal and anti fungal properties.
> 
> 
> Active Component 1 - Mixed Alkaloids
> 
> The first component of TRIKANOX is a mixture of plant Alkaloids with the dominant one being Berberine, which has been scientifically proven to have extensive activity in preventing the growth of many micro-organisms including protozoa such as Trichomonas.
> 
> 
> Active Component 2 - Allicin
> 
> The second active component of TRIKANOX is allicin. This non antibiotic sulphur containing plant ingredient is now recognised as having a dramatic inhibitory effect on a wide range of micro-organisms including protozoa.
> 
> 
> Active Component 3 - Echinacosides
> 
> The plant family Echinacea has long been associated with beneficial effects on the immune system. Scientific evidence is now showing that certain components within the plant are largely responsible for these effects. The end result is that the Echinacosides can boost the pigeons normal defence mechanisms."
> 
> Most Gem pigeon products are 'natural' products, in fact. Trikamox is not a canker treatment, more a preventative.
> 
> Gem is actually where I buy my pigeon mixes.
> 
> John




Hi John, 


Thank you for this information.


It is interesting...and I think I will send off for some and try it for some various things here...see if I can get a feel for it...for what it would be good for, and how to use it.


Too bad old "Gem" did not get off the dime and develop something actually useful in real definite terms of treating resistant Canker ( or other woes, ) which IS/ARE full blown.

Heck, 'prevention' is not the issue, at least not for me anyway...saving dieing Birds, is.

Prevention can be accomplished by various other simple enough means anyway, in the care of captive Birds.

Hard to impliment prevention for Wild or feral ones from diverse areas of town...


I feel VERY bad at how hard the 'zoles' have been on some of these poor 'peepers' who now are tottering around all spazzy and off kilter from what the Metronidazole does to their Nervous system by the time I up the doses enough TO start getting the Canker to abate.

I can not let a serious Canker infection drag on for weeks while even at normal doses they will get messed up by 'zoles' if kept up that long.

So what can I do?


Berimax took care of these things So gently, so nicely and SO effeciently...and with alacrity, too. Took care of the 'odd' Canker presentaitons just as well as the usual ones.


Not so for the zoles, not so at all...


So, I am glad 'Gem' feels interested in safe, conservative, easy, nothing new, nothing much, no freal effort, no real research, decades behind the times of the real subject's advances, herbal/botanical offerings which any boy or girl could put together themselves with a little homework for 1/50the the price.


Is there steam comeing out of my ears?


Lol...

Yes!


"Berimax" was 'genious'...you could add it to a barrel of 'sewage' and stirr...and 12 hours later get the barrel of liquid tested and PASSED as certifiably 'potable' for human drinking 'as is' ( well, I'd filter it anyway through a Tee Shirt or something I think to get the 'lumps' out.) 

Tricanox I would not expect to do THAT. But who knows, maybe it would?


Where is the data? Where are the glowing reports? Where is the Science of what it really CAN 'do'? Can accomplish? Good for what???

I can not find much of anything about it,. other than some tepid gesture of it being 'Natural' ( weak, useless, sentimental?) and somewhat 'preventative'...




These rest of these 'also rans' are nothing much beyond slipstreaming in the wake of someone elses real accomplishment, which for whatever reason they lack the character or intention or interest to emulate.


Thats my read on it, and I am really interested in solving the riddle of WHY so truely excellent and useful and pragamatic a product would have disappeared, and in it's stead, these more or less tepid, almost self apologizeing gestures which will do approximately nothing in comparison...and no one wishing TO emulate the real thing.


Maybe I should call my rich Uncle and see if he will finance my locating and buying the Berimax Patents, and start me up manufacturing it..!

Lol...

( I do not have a rich Uncle, or I would call him today and ask! ) 


Thanks for joining the fun here on this matter...I appreciate this info which advanced many fold my being able to know SOMETHING about 'Tricanox' anyway.


These are ingredients I already DO use more or less, which I am learning about and liking the results of...but I do not presently have a Botanical curative for Canker, in useing them...but they are very good as an ajunct for any number of ills, to help the Bird's system get well sooner and easier, along with other medications.




I will try looking some more for info about how well 'Tricanox" works for real things, definite things, actual things, and if you know of any, please point me to it?

I was surprised that the main man at "jedds" seemed to have such disinterest and contempt for 'Tricanox' to where he hardly admitted or conceeded to their even carrying it till I gently insisted several times that supposedly they DO carry it...

He had nothing good to say about it at all ( and said it was the same as, and made out of 'Dimetridazole' I think it was) ...and he did not at first even associate Tricanox with 'Canker'...so, does that tell us anything?

Hard to say...maybe he is just impaired somehow, or was that day, anyway...



Well...I will keep on it, you may be sure..!


Thanks John..!


Best wishes!


Phil
Las Vegas


----------



## pdpbison

Margarret said:


> Take a look at this site. http://www.itmonline.org/jintu/grapefruit.htm
> It describes grapefruit see extract and the process used to make it. Sounds very much like Berimax.
> 
> M.




Hi Margarret,


I just called "Jintu" and spoke with a very nice lady there, talked with her about my interests a few moments, and ordered one Bottle of the Grapefruit derived powder in Capsules, and, one of the Liquid.


Very gracious and pleasent gal...a real joy...


Thanks again for the info..!


I will try these out and see what I can learn.


Best wishes!

Phil
Las Vegas


----------



## feralpigeon

pdpbison said:


> Hi fp,
> 
> 
> When I bought my original supply of "Berimax", it was through some sketchy outfit in Texas, ( and it took many weeks for them to finally send it...) and not "pigeonnetwork" if memory serves...
> 
> *Phil, the distributor in Texas w/through the PigeonNetwork site. It seemed to be a consensus decision as opposed to an individual's not to carry the
> Sinornis products any longer.*
> 
> I can not find any indication that Pigeon Network sells or distributes anything, or communicates with anyone about anyhting even if they did.
> 
> *PigeonNetwork is where I first found the advertisements for this product that I subsequently posted here. One couldn't google Sinornis w/out connecting through PigeonNetwork who had some kind of agreement regarding the distribution of the products.*
> 
> 
> Appearently, there is no one "there" in any way whatever.
> 
> 
> Pigeon Network as far as I can tell, is dead, dead diddley 'dead in the water, and even though they have contact info and e-mail addresses for variouis Vets and authors of articles, all these e-mails bounce back as non viable or no longer in use or whatever, as does all contact info for 'Sinornis' including my talking with Telephone Operators in Norway who tell me there is no new or successive phone number for Sinornis...and that their old phone number is not in use presently.
> 
> I have gotten nowhere e-mailing either PigeonNetwork.com or PigeonVets.com...or [email protected] for either of them, no one ever writes back...
> 
> 
> I have e-mailed the people who made and maintain these websites, and no one ever writes back.
> 
> I have e-mailed the people who made and maintain the 'Sinornis' web site..."silence"
> 
> I called their ( Sinornis) supposed Web Master and some lady answered the phone but she did not speak English or German and we could not get anywhere, so I have no idea who she was. I e-mailed her also and heard nothing back.
> *Phil, do you have the email address that I sent to you from Nils' own
> website? He answered my email w/in 24 hours, very prompt and helpful.
> That is where to contact Nils if you want a response and he continues
> to sell that product through that site.*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It is rather puzzleing...since these sites do not seem TOO entirely old and not updated, so...I dunno...
> 
> 
> 
> Now, today, I notice THIS appearing on "pigeonnetwork.com" -
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Okay, well...maybe THAT is some of it anyway! Far as THAT site goes...
> 
> 
> I had written directly TO this so called 'Ray Delany' who appearently has no 'time', and, I never heard anything back.
> 
> So as far as "pigeonnetwork" goes, they just seem totally untogether...maybe I can go through long distance information and get "Ray's" home phone number if it is listed, and talk with him on the phone and see if HE has any ideas, if he's not too busy...
> 
> So...thats some of the saga, anyway...!
> 
> "Trikanox" does seem worth trying, but my feeling is that it is not going to be a successor at all for 'Berimax" nor does one find anything much anyone has had to say about it, either...
> 
> Where are all these high falutin' Vets making glowing reports about 'Trikanox'?
> 
> Seems more like Tumbleweeds rolling by...
> 
> But we shall see...
> 
> *Phil, there are glowing reports on Trikanox, they simply don't nearly have the slick advertising campaign that Sinornis had. Trikanox is essentially a combination of Golden Seal, Garlic and Echinacea.....I don't think that you
> can get a whole lot better than that.
> 
> 
> ...sigh...
> 
> Phil
> Las Vegas*


*

Phil, try the product first before you opine.....the citromed Sinornis put out was great but not really any different than GSE and they were way over charging because of the slick advertising. GEM is a good company w/reasonable prices so far and some other products worth checking out
as well.

fp*


----------



## pdpbison

feralpigeon said:


> *Phil, try the product first before you opine.....the citromed Sinornis put out was great but not really any different than GSE and they were way over charging because of the slick advertising. GEM is a good company w/reasonable prices so far and some other products worth checking out
> as well.
> 
> fp*



Hi fp,


Too late!

I have already opined...!


Lol...

But I will try some, indeed...


The real wholesale cost of the Berimax was very reasonable, it was that the usual cynical middlemen here in the states who mis-managed their end of it were out for greed, as usual...


The real cost of a Bottle was about like a 7-11 Sandwhich...so the schmucks I had to get mine from were marking it up maybe 500 percent.

Overall, in every way, I loathe and detest 'retailers'.


I never saw any 'advertising' from Sinornis or anyone else for 'Citromed' or 'Berimax' or anything else, so what 'slick advertising' you are refering to, I have no idea.



But you seem to be confusing 'Citromed' and 'Berimax'...


Berimax was extremely useful against Cankers of any sort, and really, a lot of other things too.


'Citromed' I know almost nothing about other than I am sure it was nice also, but I do not recall it to have been understood to eliminate resistive Canker Strains...

The Citromed I did get at the time, somehow the Bottle tipped and it all leaked out even though the cap or lid was on...it was a Liquid...so I never got to use it for anything to find out more for myself, what it did...but I was so happy with the "Berimax" I did not care, I figured, the most the Citromed would do, the Berimax would do better, anyway...


So if the 'Trikanox' is being touted as an 'equal' to 'Citromed', the Citromed is not what I am after anyway...

I will get some 'Trikanox' regardless...and see what I can see about it...



Best wishes!


Thanks for your help and interest..!


Phil
Las Vegas


----------



## feralpigeon

Phil, it was the middleman, or distributor who refused to go along w/the 
price hike that Sinornis wanted to implement. I know this as I had quite
a volley of communictions w/PigeonNetwork on this matter, Phil, and posted 
here about it. 

You couldn't order the product w/out going through some very slick marketing
pages, Phil, period the end.

Not confusing Berimax and Citromed, Phil, I am giving a concrete example w/Citromed which is about the same as GSE, but the cost was significantly
more at $25 a pop (not including postage) than what you could have purchased at your local health food store and at higher quality. There were also claims 
w/Citromed of curing Canker as well. Some of the claims for Berrimax just
weren't true....they claimed that the product wiped out the complete population of Trichomonads w/no recurrance of the disease. Not.

I am saying specifically that Trikanox is a good replacement for Berrimax, GSE is a good replacement for Citromed, that each and every product that 
Sinornis had to offer can be found elsewhere w/out the hype either formulated for pigeons or not. Probiotics, GSE, Trikanox, they simply are either the same or close equivalents.

I'm sure Treesa could hook you up if you don't have locally .

fp


----------



## george simon

Hi PHIL, Here is another product that is natural and can be used for coccidiosis and canker. VAN-TRICOCCI made by Vanhee it is a natural product and the active ingredients are Propolis,Teatree,Neem,Apple cider vingar,and Uncaria Tomentosa.sold by FOYS price listed in my catalog is15.95 for 500ml/cc. vanhee web site is www.vanhee.be . Foys web is www.foyspigeonsupplies.com .GEORGE


----------



## pdpbison

feralpigeon said:


> Phil, it was the middleman, or distributor who refused to go along w/the
> price hike that Sinornis wanted to implement. I know this as I had quite
> a volley of communictions w/PigeonNetwork on this matter, Phil, and posted
> here about it.



Hi fp,


I was not aware of anything like that having gone on.

I never had anything to do with 'pigeopnnetwork' other than to have referred to some of the articles appearing on it, and I had no idea they ever sold anything.

Since for two or three years now, no one associated with 'pigeonnetwork' had valid e-mails or contact info, or ever wrote back if they did, I can not say I found out anything whatever in any way, in appealing to them.





> You couldn't order the product w/out going through some very slick marketing
> pages, Phil, period the end.



I never saw anything like this...I never saw any marketing at all, anywhere.


The company I got mine from I recall to have been pretty sketchy, hard to communicate with, had a 'cell phone' instead of a real Phone, and was in Texas or something and they really made about no effort at all to market or even fill Orders and I had to pester them for some time to ship me my Order which I had paid for upfront.

I remember them telling me they were not happy with how the "Berimax" ( et al) were selling, and I told them their Web Site and their interest to communicate might just be working against them!


I recall they mentioned they did not intend to keep carrying it anyway.


The Factory in Norway was happy to fill Orders of one or two Bottles, for that matter...and I should have done that when the getting was good. I do not remember the price at that time, but my feeling was that it was about 8 - 12 dollars a Bottle, for however much a small Bottle contained. Air Priority for a weeks delivery time would have about doubled it, which was still close to half what the 'retailer' was selling it for.

Did I mention I loathe and despise 'retailers'?


I do...deeply...they are parasites on Society...

Anyway, I never felt like I wanted to risk doing business with 'them' again, so not long after, I called the Factory, or called 'Sinornis Pharma Ltd.' anyway, or called Bioline or something? I am not sure now, but I think it was 'Sinornis' because we talked also about other things their Biologists/chemists were working on...and had a nice talk with them.


They were fine to allow me to become the "sole" U.S. Dsitributor ( so long as I really intended to work reasonably hard at it!) and were disposed to sell me either Bulk or Bulk Packaged "Berimax" in vsarious serious quantities...or other of their products at very reasonable prices, and my intention was to follow through with this, drop other occupations as need be, and to re-sell those Products I felt I had some understanding of, and to learn more about their other products so I could represent them well, and to sell these then in small Bottles at a very low Mark up, simply because I felt the product(s) were meritorious.

My hard drive crashed and died...I lost my contact info for them, I could not seem to find it again in any 'googles' and by the time I did finally find it again, I was not able to ever get ahold of anyone.






> Not confusing Berimax and Citromed, Phil, I am giving a concrete example w/Citromed which is about the same as GSE, but the cost was significantly
> more at $25 a pop (not including postage) than what you could have purchased at your local health food store and at higher quality. There were also claims
> w/Citromed of curing Canker as well. Some of the claims for Berrimax just
> weren't true....they claimed that the product wiped out the complete population of Trichomonads w/no recurrance of the disease. Not.



Well, I would think the this would depend on how the product was used...for there to be definitive claims either way as to it's efficacy or thoroughness.

You know how that goes...

...with anything...





> I am saying specifically that Trikanox is a good replacement for Berrimax, GSE is a good replacement for Citromed, that each and every product that
> Sinornis had to offer can be found elsewhere w/out the hype either formulated for pigeons or not. Probiotics, GSE, Trikanox, they simply are either the same or close equivalents.


Okay...makes sense...I just need to learn more about what these products were/are made of, and or to do a lot more reading and study and so on to try and make better sense of it all.


Is there any literature, testimonials, Science, testing, something which shows someone saying that 'Trikanox' has proved excellent in eliminating resistive strains of Canker, even in advanced stages of the illness?


"Berimax" would do that, and I saw it many times...once I was running low and finding it hard to find more, I went back to Ronidazole or Metronidazole, and these were not cutting it very well in some cases..so, I'd mix up a little batch of Berimax, and it got it done, and got it done very kindly to tiny Babys, too.


Is there any information about 'Trikanox' you can point me to which will indicate it has similar efficacy?


So far, the only claims I have found for it are that is "may be used as a preventative..." 


Well, so can a million other things!

So can cleaning their Water Bowl once a month or something...


Lol...




> I'm sure Treesa could hook you up if you don't have locally .



Health Food Stores here are almost all very VERY greedy ( as are the companys which make the stuff they sell) and almost nothing is remotely 'reasonable'.

Bulk 'Chlorella" for example, is what, $2.19 an Ounce?


Fancy graphics package with hypey midle aged people on a Sea shore - $19.85 for 1/3 Ounce in 'capsules'.


What a total rip off...

No self respecting Business man would do somehting like that, but as we know the world brims with schmucks.

If I could not manufacture an honest product and have a sensible price on it, I would just do something else.

Not them though...nope...


The one exception is a small family owned one which sells Bulk Herbs and related, and these are reasonable.


I have seen little bottles of GSE things in the Health Food Stores and at 30 to 40 dollars for point-three-five of an Ounce or something of content in pill-form, I hardly feel 'Sinornis' offer to me of a coupla hundred bucks for several Pounds at a time ( or whatever it was, ) was greedy. They mentioned large DRUMS of it also, and I laughed, saying tghey'd have to allow me some generous time to sell all that TO pay them! Or however it would have worked...

Whatever was actually pitched to me in my conversation with them, it left lots of room to do it well, and to make a small and earnest return for my troubles, and to be very VERY good to anyone wishing to buy it from me...

I remember thinking, the Bottle I bought for $28.00 ( I think) I could have retailed for $10.00 or $12.00, and been fine once all the various 'dusts' had settled and payed for a nice Web Site, printed Literature, an Office Girl to help, and so on.

...hence, I was "interested" and it surprises me to hear they were supposed to be greedy and raising prices to "pigeonnetwork" and so on.

I recall 'Sinornis' to have been disgusted with their 'american' distributors and that was most of why I offered to be one and they were very positive about my offer.

And we also talked about me being the "Sole" American Distributor so things would noty get screwed up, and so their fine product could be available and well represented by resonsible and WILLING TO COMMUNICATE concerns, which clearly, "pigeonnetwork" never was...nor were the others.


This is all rather confusing, ultimatly...as far as grasping some sense of what all really happenned.


I guess where it stands, is I will send off or other get some various related kinds of things, and try them out. Steal the odd hour I do not have for trying to read and research various Botanical extracts and their names and atributed propertys and applicibilitys..

I do not know what else to do at this point.



fp[/QUOTE]


Thanks fp...!


I appreciate your input on this and it is fun to have a lively conversation about it.


Phil
Las Vegas


----------



## feralpigeon

george simon said:


> Hi PHIL, Here is another product that is natural and can be used for coccidiosis and canker. VAN-TRICOCCI made by Vanhee it is a natural product and the active ingredients are Propolis,Teatree,Neem,Apple cider vingar,and Uncaria Tomentosa.sold by FOYS price listed in my catalog is15.95 for 500ml/cc. vanhee web site is www.vanhee.be . Foys web is www.foyspigeonsupplies.com .GEORGE


George, I've been using that product and other products from Vanhee's and 
really think they have a good line of products to offer. Specifically, the Van-Tricocci has given me, well...not really me ...some great results. It is also a worm repellant in addition to keeping coccidiosis and Trichomonad populations in check.

fp


----------



## feralpigeon

pdpbison said:


> Hi fp,
> 
> 
> I was not aware of anything like that having gone on.
> 
> I never had anything to do with 'pigeopnnetwork' other than to have referred to some of the articles appearing on it, and I had no idea they ever sold anything.
> 
> *Phil, I am going to say this yet again....you purchased the product through a distrbutor in Texas affiliated w/PigeonNetwork and the two were intricately connected, period the end. There was NO OTHER WAY to purchase this item
> in the states. I had direct communication w/both parties on the topic. The response time was about the same as other up start companies, they were after all just beginning. Shortly after the initial entry into the market, Sinornis wanted to increase the price that was already beyond pricey an
> additional one third and both Ray and the distributor in Texas woudn't
> go for it.*
> 
> I never saw anything like this...I never saw any marketing at all, anywhere.
> 
> *Phil, there was only one avenue in the states to purchase the product, so you did see what I'm talking about, and it surely was the link I posted here on the "new product" that you followed.*
> 
> 
> The company I got mine from I recall to have been pretty sketchy, hard to communicate with, had a 'cell phone' instead of a real Phone, and was in Texas or something and they really made about no effort at all to market or even fill Orders and I had to pester them for some time to ship me my Order which I had paid for upfront.
> 
> *Again, Phil, the distributor in Texas was through PigeonNetwork, it was in fact Ray who contacted me about the products in some of the communications, while the orders themselves shipped from Texas.PigeonNetwork was the "sole distributor" for the product in the
> United States.*
> 
> I remember them telling me they were not happy with how the "Berimax" ( et al) were selling, and I told them their Web Site and their interest to communicate might just be working against them!
> 
> 
> I recall they mentioned they did not intend to keep carrying it anyway.
> 
> *They weren't happy because of the repetition of product while simulaneously increasing the price by one third. Everything that Sinornis
> is offering had already been on the market for quite some time.*
> .........
> 
> Anyway, I never felt like I wanted to risk doing business with 'them' again, so not long after, I called the Factory, or called 'Sinornis Pharma Ltd.' anyway, or called Bioline or something? I am not sure now, but I think it was 'Sinornis' because we talked also about other things their Biologists/chemists were working on...and had a nice talk with them.
> 
> *Sinornis was the original company, and my understanding is that they had
> some severe financial problems that they were unable to overcome. And
> who knows what some of that had to do with....they never did list the contents of their product, and this in itself is unheard of. My feeling is that
> they didn't want to list the contents because they simply weren't new and
> revolutionary, but rather tried and true and already on the market for cheaper.*
> 
> They were fine to allow me to become the "sole" U.S. Dsitributor ........Yes, but I suspect that there was a legal entanglement, because PigeonNetwork
> was already the "sole" distributor for the United States. I think this is why the whole venture came to a virtual standstill, that is, legal entanglements.
> 
> Well, I would think the this would depend on how the product was used...for there to be definitive claims either way as to it's efficacy or thoroughness.
> 
> *Phil, their claims were just plain outlandish to the point of being embarrassing. If they had been true, every one in the pigeon breeding and
> racing industry/sport/hobby would have embraced the product and there never would have been a need for them to experience financial and legal
> problems.PigeonNetwork was the "sole" distriutor for the United States.*
> 
> Is there any literature, testimonials, Science, testing, something which shows someone saying that 'Trikanox' has proved excellent in eliminating resistive strains of Canker, even in advanced stages of the illness?
> 
> *Phil, Berrimax was unable to do that, part of their legal and financial problems could very well have been directly related to refusing to list
> ingredients and making false claims.
> 
> "Berimax" would do that, and I saw it many times...once I was running low and finding it hard to find more, I went back to Ronidazole or Metronidazole, and these were not cutting it very well in some cases..so, I'd mix up a little batch of Berimax, and it got it done, and got it done very kindly to tiny Babys, too.
> 
> Phil, you would first have to prove from laboratory testing that you indeed had a "resistant strain"....I don't think you can support your contention w/hard data.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have seen little bottles of GSE things in the Health Food Stores and at 30 to 40 dollars for point-three-five of an Ounce or something of content in pill-form,.....
> 
> You have to compare apples to apples...if you are comparing the pill form, then you are comparing apples to oranges. GSE in liquid form is less expensive than the Sinornis counterpart of Citromed and insiders felt that
> it was the same thing. I wish I could reprint the emails, however, I can't
> because of confidentiality.
> 
> 
> I remember thinking, the Bottle I bought for $28.00 ( I think) I could have retailed for $10.00 or $12.00, and been fine once all the various 'dusts' had settled and payed for a nice Web Site, printed Literature, an Office Girl to help, and so on.
> 
> The products were going for $25 a pop, and Sinornis was going to increase
> the price by $8...how could anyone sell it retail for $12? That's why PigeonNetwork first deactivated all links at the site and then the links themselves.
> 
> I recall 'Sinornis' to have been disgusted with their 'american' distributors and that was most of why I offered to be one and they were very positive about my offer.
> 
> Yes, disgusted and for what? An unwilliingness to continue distributing a product that refused to divulge the ingredients which is what is required
> of others and then to raise the price by a third so that they can get their
> buttts out of debt...I think PigeonNetwork made the right choice.
> 
> I do not know what else to do at this point.
> 
> 
> Thanks fp...!
> 
> 
> I appreciate your input on this and it is fun to have a lively conversation about it.
> 
> 
> Phil
> Las Vegas*


*

No problem, Phil....I think if you google the contents of Trikanox, you
will find much scientific/laboratory results that indicate that the ingredients are in fact active against Canker.

fp*


----------



## pdpbison

george simon said:


> Hi PHIL, Here is another product that is natural and can be used for coccidiosis and canker. VAN-TRICOCCI made by Vanhee it is a natural product and the active ingredients are Propolis,Teatree,Neem,Apple cider vingar,and Uncaria Tomentosa.sold by FOYS price listed in my catalog is15.95 for 500ml/cc. vanhee web site is www.vanhee.be . Foys web is www.foyspigeonsupplies.com .GEORGE




Thanks George, 



I will look into it.

I was wishing to know more about various 'Oils' anyway, and had recently posted a question but I do not recall now what happenned to that that thread.



Thanks for the mention..!


Phil
Las Vegas


----------



## pdpbison

Thanks fp,



Good to hear your postivie opinion about the "VAN-TRICOCCI"...


This has been a fun and lively thread...and some good mentions have come of it...thanks!



Phil
Las Vegas


----------



## Margarret

Phil,

A thought about Berimax. I had a visit with my doctor yesterday and he is up on a lot of alternative stuff. I told him about Berimax and how it has been used with dramatic results in a number of instances with pigeons. Then just vanished and can not be found. He said he wouldn't be surprised if the patent wasn't bought up by a drug company,who then, instead of manufacturing it, simply shelves it. The drug companies have a definite interest in keeping some promising drugs from being developed and thus damaging them financially as their current cures and nostrums would no longer sell. Think of Vick's and how they would be financially hit by a cure for the common cold!

M.


----------



## pdpbison

Margarret said:


> Phil,
> 
> A thought about Berimax. I had a visit with my doctor yesterday and he is up on a lot of alternative stuff. I told him about Berimax and how it has been used with dramatic results in a number of instances with pigeons. Then just vanished and can not be found. He said he wouldn't be surprised if the patent wasn't bought up by a drug company,who then, instead of manufacturing it, simply shelves it. The drug companies have a definite interest in keeping some promising drugs from being developed and thus damaging them financially as their current cures and nostrums would no longer sell. Think of Vick's and how they would be financially hit by a cure for the common cold!
> 
> M.




Hi Margarret,


Yes, good point.


I recently did locate Dr. Nils Reihter ( or however it is spelled) ...his present where-abouts and place of employment, and I intend to call him soon and ask him...since it was his 'product' in effect, or he was intimate with Sinornis anyway...and he was into the research and applications angle.


There was nothing ambiguous or critical with 'Berimax', one could mix it roughly within some guidelines, the Birds were happy with it taste wise, and Canker would clear up wonderfully...and it also cleared up a long LONG list of other things I never did really read up on, but since I used to use it for any sick Bird, it did not matter.


It would work just as well for people or amphibians also.


There are an aweful lot of Birds who had been very ill or infected and so on, who I convelesed and released who "Berimax" did wonders for...


Thanks..!


Off to feed the various non self feeders now...quite a few hungry Beaks wondering where the heck the chow is...



Phil
l v


----------



## JaxRacingLofts

Today, I just recieved 2 free bottles of Berimax from Nils Reither he gifted these to me because I suggested he sell Berimax on Ebay and he liked the idea. He has a website www.berimax.com. I told him I will let everyone know BERIMAX is BACK and I will contact the Pigeon Supply Houses Monday to see if they are intersested in stocking this product. If anyone has any ideas on how to present this product to the purchasing agents of the Supply houses I am all ears.


----------



## pdpbison

I am so glad it is available again!


The other products mentioned in this Thread...I tried them, and none of them did a damned thing...totally useless.

I do not know why there was or is so much heavy prejudice against 'Berimax'.


Oye...


----------



## JaxRacingLofts

pdpbison said:


> I am so glad it is available again!
> 
> I do not know why there was or is so much heavy prejudice against 'Berimax'.
> 
> 
> Oye...


Probably because it is natural...the more toxic the chemicals the more effective people believe it to be. 

I would like anyone with an experience with Berimax to share their story..I am going to try and get this product into the Pigeon Supply catalogs.


----------



## pdpbison

Woo Hoo!


Mine just arrived to-day.


I think I was about the only one here who was using "BERIMAX" and singing it's praises back when.

At least I do not recall anyone else using it or knowing about it or being interested in it.


If I had to only get by on one Medicine, It'd be 'Berimax'...that's for sure.


----------



## JaxRacingLofts

pdpbison said:


> Woo Hoo!
> 
> 
> Mine just arrived to-day.
> 
> 
> I think I was about the only one here who was using "BERIMAX" and singing it's praises back when.
> 
> At least I do not recall anyone else using it or knowing about it or being interested in it.
> 
> 
> If I had to only get by on one Medicine, It'd be 'Berimax'...that's for sure.


Congratulations! I know you have been the biggest supporter of this product and have probably waited the longest for its return. I noticed his website is down now..so when he replies to my earlier e-mail I'll ask whats going on.


----------



## pdpbison

Well...funny, I opened the Package to review the 'BERIMAX' and mix some up, and the Label does not really say what concentration to use for my application.


I had talked a couple times to Nils several years ago, and, I suggested to him that they market it AS a 'Dye' for Textiles, thus, getting around the snares and rackets of trying to market a 'Medicine'...he thought about it, and agreed.

Now I see that they have done just that.


I do not know where I had put my last, old, empty Bottle, for discovering the instructions for mixing which I used to use.


The single mention on the present Bottle, of 'One flat Table Spoon to Five Liters of Water', for staining Histological Tissue samples, is not working for me to transfer/translate to my uses.


----------



## JaxRacingLofts

pdpbison said:


> Well...funny, I opened the Package to review the 'BERIMAX' and mix some up, and the Label does not really say what concentration to use for my application.
> 
> 
> I had talked a couple times to Nils several years ago, and, I suggested to him that they market it AS a 'Dye' for Textiles, thus, getting around the snares and rackets of trying to market a 'Medicine'...he thought about it, and agreed.
> 
> Now I see that they have done just that.
> 
> 
> I do not know where I had put my last, old, empty Bottle, for discovering the instructions for mixing which I used to use.
> 
> 
> The single mention on the present Bottle, of 'One flat Table Spoon to Five Liters of Water', for staining Histological Tissue samples, is not working for me to transfer/translate to my uses.


From what I read in your post you said this product is very forgiving if you over dose by accident..If you can wait intill tomorrow I will ask Nils the correct recommended dosage. I agree it should be on the bottle..then again maybe this new formula is correct 1 tablespoon to 5 litters = just under 1 1/2 gallons..that might be the right concentration.


----------



## pdpbison

I wrote Nils...waiting to hear back.


The 1 Tbsp to 5 L, seems kinda dilute to me, but, it has been a while, so...dunno...might be right for my application...I just do not remember what I used to mix it to.

If I went through several Bottles back when, I musta done a lot of Birds at that concentration to use 'em up!


Lol...


----------



## JaxRacingLofts

When I asked him what had happened to the company..he said he is improving the formula and changing the packaging. This new stuff is supposed to be even better then before. Plus he has some new products I'm curious about. Now I need to find a sick pigeon to test this stuff out on.


----------



## pdpbison

Interesting!


I will be looking forward to further info as well..!


----------



## NilsReither

Hi
Berimax will be aviable again very soon.
A few people i USA have allready get their products, and it will be much easier to order from distributors in USA.
Please keep an eye in www.berimax.com comming time....


----------



## JaxRacingLofts

Nils emailed me back and this is what he said about individually treating a single pigeon:

"Hi Chris
I reckon that 20 racing pigeons drink 1 liter of water per day.

One table spoon is about 5 gram, (to be sure about that: Take 10 tablespoon and weight them on a kitchen scale. If that is 50 gram, than one spoon that full will be 5 gram....), and that is sufficient for 5 liter water.

So one gram is a small coffee spoon, or small flat tea spoon (again take 10 or 20 scoops of the spoon, and weight on the kitchen scale. Then divide and you will get the correct weight per scoop...)

So one pigeon only need 1/20 of a 1 gram scoop per day. That is pretty difficult to measure out.
So I recommend to take a 1 liter bottle, and have one 1 gram scoop in there.

Alternatively, you can have say 1 scoop, and ad 200 gram (about one coffee cup), and then give 10 ml per day of this ( 5 ml on the morning, and 5 ml at night with a syringe directly in the beak.

This is a more demanding process, but if you have the time and patience it is very good caring.

I hope this will do it.

I look forward to hear your experience.

Cheers

Nils "

1/20 of a gram per day is AWESOME! that means this little bottle is POWER PACKED with potency.. Hope this helps pdpbison..One more thing the Website is back up! www.berimax.com


----------



## pdpbison

I heard back from Nils also...and he affirmed that the instruction/proportion on the Label, ostensibly for staining Histological Tirrue Samples ( 'wink' ) is the mix one would use for our interests.

So, very good then, I will mix up a small batch to-day.


Indeed, a small Bottle will make a lot of solution!


Phil
Lv


----------



## JaxRacingLofts

pdpbison said:


> I heard back from Nils also...and he affirmed that the instruction/proportion on the Label, ostensibly for staining Histological Tirrue Samples ( 'wink' ) is the mix one would use for our interests.
> 
> So, very good then, I will mix up a small batch to-day.
> 
> 
> Indeed, a small Bottle will make a lot of solution!
> 
> 
> Phil
> Lv


I think unless I get some research or testimonials or any kind of evidence this is going to be a "hard sell" to the Pigeon Supply Houses. I don't think they will sell something that cannot be proven to work. I asked Nils to update his website...this "flower power" maybe well known in Europe but here in the states people want to research the product before administering it to their pets. I like what you have said about it pdpbison..and obviously it has worked for you. But I think we need more feedback from more fanciers experience with this medicine to get this product on the shelf and into the catalogs.


----------



## Larry_Cologne

Hello Phil,

for your info (you probably have hese links, but here is what I found

from internet:

http://berimax.com/

http://berimax.synthasite.com/

-------------------

Belgian website, in Dutch: (my wife can help with translation if necessary).

*http://www.pipa.be*/nl/newsandarticles/ask_the_vet/2406

(PIPA Pigeon Paradise -- World's largest meeting place for pigeon fanciers)





> Sickness/_Ziekte_: circovirus
> symptoms / _symptomen_; blue tongue, flesh
> _behandlung_ / treatment: *Berimax*
> _andere_ / other : calcium





> I see white spots at the back of the throat. Is that a problem?
> I have a little problem with my pigeons. When I look in the pigeons throat there are some little white spots at the back of the throat. I have had the birds tested and it came back as a yeast problem. I treated the birds with the products they told me to use but the spots never go away and it is being passed onto the young birds from the parents. Is this a yeast problem ? If not what do you think it is and how do I treat them ?
> question by: Lee
> answer by: Pascal Lanneau
> White spots in the back of the mouth can be sialolites, spots due to herpes infections, yeast problems, or spots caused by tricho infection. Sialolites can be normal, it doesn't do any harm to the pigeons and is not at all related with any kind of disease. When the spots are caused by Herpes infection, it is possible that it will go away after a few weeks, but sometimes the pigeons have at the same time some problems with the respiratory system, so it is likely to treat against respiratory diseases also. Against the virus himself, you can't do anything at all... When the problem is caused by a tricho infection, treating against tricho is advisible fe with *Berimax*. It is possible that you had at the same time a yeast problem, but may this was only a secundary infection, and the spots were not caused by this yeast. It is possible that the problem is solved, but at this moment you still can see some spots due to sialolites. Do you see at this moment that your pigeons show any sign from illness?





> What's the blue tip of the tongue?
> Do you have an explanation for the blue tip of the tongue in some pigeons that is permenantly there and the one that comes and goes? Do you associate this with blue flesh?
> question by: Fred Scerri
> answer by: Ruben Lanckriet
> When tissues that are normally red turn blue, this is because there is less oxygen in these tissues. This can have several reasons. For example when the tip of the tongue of a pigeon is cold, there will be less blood circulation and the tip will appear blue. It doesn't have to mean anything. If it's associated with blue flesh it can be a problem certainly for birds that have to perform. Again it can be caused by multiple factors like inadequate nutrition/supplementing, inadequate training, dehydration (shock in extreme cases), etc...


----------



## Larry_Cologne

http://www.mamut.net/birdmedicine/newsdet10.htm



> BERIMAX AGAINST PSEUDO MALARIA
> 
> Dr. Wim Peters, a South African pigeon veterinarian, report that BERIMAX work better then traditional medicine against Haemoproteus, a blood parasite. 19.04.2004


------------

http://www.pigeonnetwork.com/vetdirectory/vetnorway/drnillsreither/devtrichomonas.cfm

Detailed info on Berimax. Only info on active ingredient is that it is an alkaloid. 


> The development of a new drug against Trichomonas
> Dr. Nils Reither D.V.M.
> 
> Ramsvikveien 30, Alvoen
> 5179 Godvik - Bergen
> Norway
> Fax: (47) 31 55 93 60 55
> 
> ...
> The last years I have tested numerous substances for the effect against trichomonas. CITROMED was tested last year, and this citrus fruit product has a fairly good effect, but was not able to eradicate this parasite completely. Many chemicals, plant- and other natural extracts have been tested, and finally we have found a very effective remedy called *BERIMAX*. This is a yellow bitter pigment, chemically an alkaloid, which has a very good effect on the Trichomonas....


Larry


----------



## NilsReither

GOOD NEWS ! BERIMAX AVAILABLE !
After a few years development and testing, and many e-mails and letters form desperate fanciers, Berimax is again available through Charles Siegel (www.siegelpigeons.com) or the Berimax website www.berimax.co.uk

Ed at Siegel has tested it thoroughly in Louisianna and he found a remarkable good effect. Also (famous pigeon veterinarian) Dr. Steve Weir found Berimax much better (and safer) then other alternatives.

For the full benefit of Berimax, have a look at this:

* <h2> New Approach to Canker / Trichomoniasis treatment*</h2>

Canker is the most common medical reason for failure in racing and breeding.

Commonly used medicines are not able to control canker. Even worse: Most of them are toxic to the pigeons, and carcinogenic (may cause cancer) to humans as well. So better alternatives had to be found.

As a pigeon veterinarian for 20 years, I have constantly been looking for new solutions to combat pigeon diseases.

About 10 year ago, I discovered a natural product that killed Trichomonas parasites instantly, within 1 - 5 seconds, when the parasites were in drinking water.

I treated hundreds of pigeons with this product, called CITROMED, however only 95% - 98 % of the birds become completely clean. 
Apparently, parasites that have dug themselves deep into the flesh of the crop, gut, and internal organ of the pigeons, did escape this substance, and survived in the the odd unlucky pigeon.

Still searching for something better, about 5 years ago, I found another completely different plant substance that didn't kill the parasites quick, but after a few days, pigeons with bed canker become better and were cured completely after 5 - 10 days.
This product, BERIMAX have been tested in about 100 lofts all over the world, and we have only very good results and feedbacks form veterinarians and fanciers form all continents.

The Perfect Strategy to Keep your pigeons healthy during the Competition Season

Is as follows:

1. Unless visible disease: Don't treat your breeders. Young pigeons need to be exposed to "friendly" types of Trichomonas parasites, in order to build immunity.

2. Before your loft start racing: Treat them for 5 days with BERIMAX. This to ensure they are not carrying the parasite into the basket.

3. Claim that IN THE BASKET all drinking water must be added CITROMED. This way no parasites will be transmitted from one pigeon to the next in the basket.

4. Upon return, add CITROMED in the drinking water the following 1 - 2 days, to ensure that any parasite the pigeon may have picked up at the way home are killed off.

5. If you see any sign of Trichomonas, slime, plaques, debris, or smell in the pigeon's beak-cavity or throat, treat with BERIMAX.

The best way to keep track on the infection level is to get hold of a suitable microscope, and learn to see the Trichomonas parasites.

Anyway, by following the 5 steps described above, your will certainly make great progress.

A small warning: Don't mix Berimax and Citromed in the same water. This may reduce the effect of both of them! 

Ask your local feed / supplement supplier to stock BERIMAX and CITROMED, or order form www.berimax.co.uk or www.berimax.us 

Have much success with keeping your pigeons healthy.

Regards

Dr. Nils Reither, veterinarian
Norway


----------



## pdpbison

Hi Nils, 


What is your opinion for a Theraputic Dose-per-day, if one is having to Tube in all Liquids and Liquid Nutriments, for a Pigeon with sever obturating Canker debris in the Throat and or Esophagus?


Phil
Las Vegas


----------



## NilsReither

*Trichomonas Treatment*

Hi 
I think you have to stick to the "standard dose" which is 1 gram per liter. That is 1 big tablespoon in one gallon + one pint (that is pretty close to 5 liter) of water. Than stir until the powder is dissolved. Use this solution as the watery part of any slurry or liquid tube feeding feed. Use for instance baby parrot hand raising feed.
If you use this for all the meals (2 - 4 a day..) in most cases the trichomonias will be bone within 7 - 10 days.

As a "primer" it may be an idea to give Citromed (1 ml per 1 liter water) the first one or two days to kill off all superficial parasites living free in the crop. The once parasites nestled deep into the wall of the crop, throat, or oesophagus (or liver) will afterwards be eradicated slowly by the Berimax.

Have much success !


----------



## pdpbison

Sounds good...

Thanks Nils!


Phil
Lv


----------



## Pidgey

Several of us rehabbers have actually acquired the means to dole out medications literally by the milligram. That said, I see that you're essentially positing that each standard racing pigeon should get ~50 milligrams per day of Berimax. That said, most of the ferals that Phil and several of the rest of us deal with weigh approximately half of what a typical racing pigeon does, which, if we expressed this medication in standard formulary terms, would put us somewhere in the:

100 milligrams/kilogram, PO, QD

...range, assuming that a typical racing pigeon weighs about 500 grams (cocks and hens included), right? Personally, I hate going with water because they often don't drink consistently on a regular basis--I usually mix medications up and put them straight down the bird as a single shot so that I don't have to rely on them to "self regulate" their intake.

Pidgey


----------



## Bella_F

This product sounds a lot like the herb Andrographis paniculata, I wonder if its the same thing?. I've often wondered about its use in Birds and animals, as its effects on human disease is amazing. Its the only thing I've used personally that will stop the flu in its tracks, and its also known as an anti-bacterial, anti-cancer agent, anti fungal, anti ulcer, immune booster etc etc. I discovered it in my early thirties when i ran out of vitamin C, and I haven't had the flu since...I mean I will feel it coming on some years, but the Andrographis kills it.

In any case, my experiences with andrographis for personal use would give me confidence in using a plant extract for sick birds.


----------



## pdpbison

Pidgey said:


> Several of us rehabbers have actually acquired the means to dole out medications literally by the milligram. That said, I see that you're essentially positing that each standard racing pigeon should get ~50 milligrams per day of Berimax. That said, most of the ferals that Phil and several of the rest of us deal with weigh approximately half of what a typical racing pigeon does, which, if we expressed this medication in standard formulary terms, would put us somewhere in the:
> 
> 100 milligrams/kilogram, PO, QD
> 
> ...range, assuming that a typical racing pigeon weighs about 500 grams (cocks and hens included), right? Personally, I hate going with water because they often don't drink consistently on a regular basis--I usually mix medications up and put them straight down the bird as a single shot so that I don't have to rely on them to "self regulate" their intake.
> 
> Pidgey




Here in the Southern Mojave, Summers especially, ambient indoor tems at my place may be around 104 F by day, and 101 or so over night, with 112 - 118 F outdoors...and, be around 5 - 6 percent Humidity.

My inside Pigeons likely drink three maybe four times what they would were they located on Northern Europe.

In Summer, if a Pigeon or other Bird dies by themselves, with no one to bury or cremate them, they soon mummify, rather than to offer succour to Maggots, or to decompose otherwise via Bacteria or whatever.

I have often found Mummified Birds out of doors around town.


Anyway, this of course shifts the likely concentrations of a Water borne Medicine a Bird will receive by 'normal' drinking...since even a 250 Gram Pigeon here will far out-drink a 500 Gram Pigeon who is in Northern Europe.


A single average Wild or ex-Wild Pigeon here will easily drink eight to ten fluid Ounces of Water a day in the warmer Months here, if not more.

I need to count the ones in Free Fly Free Rove, but they are drinking Two Gallons every sixteen hours or so, or, three Gallons in 24...so I will try and count them to see roughly what their intake is.


----------



## NilsReither

Berimax

You may have seen other places at this side that Berimax is working very well. Because so many cases of trickomoniasis (canker) is so resistant to most other (toxic) pharmacheuticals, we have been encouraged to go on with developing Berimax. Several years of testing and some adjustment we are very confident that Berimax is very usefull and very safe.

Whevere, it is made for flocks of pigeon, and is good soluble in water, but it is very bitter so some (especially sick) pigeons may refuse drink this bitter decoction.

In this case it is manatory to make a liter of the solution, and than give with a crop tube 5 - 10 ml several times a day.

Berimax is now aviable by www.siegelpigeons.com or form the European website www.berimax.co.uk

I hope this will be useful for your pigeons.

Nils Reither, veterinarian. Pigeon fancier since 1970....
Norway


----------



## Pidgey

pdpbison said:


> Here in the Southern Mojave, Summers especially, ambient indoor tems at my place may be around 104 F by day, and 101 or so over night, with 112 - 118 F outdoors...and, be around 5 - 6 percent Humidity.
> 
> My inside Pigeons likely drink three maybe four times what they would were they located on Northern Europe.
> 
> In Summer, if a Pigeon or other Bird dies by themselves, with no one to bury or cremate them, they soon mummify, rather than to offer succour to Maggots, or to decompose otherwise via Bacteria or whatever.
> 
> I have often found Mummified Birds out of doors around town.
> 
> 
> Anyway, this of course shifts the likely concentrations of a Water borne Medicine a Bird will receive by 'normal' drinking...since even a 250 Gram Pigeon here will far out-drink a 500 Gram Pigeon who is in Northern Europe.
> 
> 
> A single average Wild or ex-Wild Pigeon here will easily drink eight to ten fluid Ounces of Water a day in the warmer Months here, if not more.
> 
> I need to count the ones in Free Fly Free Rove, but they are drinking Two Gallons every sixteen hours or so, or, three Gallons in 24...so I will try and count them to see roughly what their intake is.


And dosing isn't an absolute due to that reason. For instance, if a medication is eliminated by the kidneys and they're going through fluids like nobody's business, then it necessarily affects what dosing you'd use. Of course, if they're going through water like crazy BUT... it's not coming out the back end in liquids then there's no reason to take that into consideration when figuring doses when giving it to them in small, concentrated doses--only when it's mixed in water and they can overdose that way.

Pidgey


----------



## pdpbison

I usually just Tube in the Meds in a Solution, doing two or three occasions over a day, to get the day's dose in to them...rather than relying on their Drinking, which especially with Sick ones, is iffy.

Sick ones often drink either way more or way less than they would otherwise, anyway.

If having to Tube Feed, a proportioned Berimax Solution certainly can be used to mix the Formula with, so a pre-determined amount or dose is fairly easy to acheive over three Tube Feedings.


----------



## Teresa

Berimax may just be the life saver I'm looking for.

I'm struggling with a recurrent protozoan infection in three immunosuppressed rescues. The symptoms are those of coccidiosis but the agent has not been identified -- the necropsy of the fourth pigeon, who didn't survive, tentatively mentioned "Ballantidium-like" protozoans.

Metronidazole had no effect whatsoever.

The only cocci medication available here, Coxi Plus (Sulfadimethoxinum natrium) by Versele-Laga did nothing but weaken the pigeons further.
The only positive outcome so far was with Coximed (Diclazuril), which immediately firmed their poops and put an end to the awful smell (like old vomit), but the problem recurred after a few weeks.

I was trying to obtain more Coximed from Jedds, but kept getting an error message, so I came here to see if anyone else had that problem. I stumbled onto this thread quite by accident. This may just be the answer to my prayers.


----------



## pdpbison

Hi Teresa,


I myself always call Jedds or whomever, and do my Order over the Telephone, instead of using the on-line ordering which almost always seems to get hung up for some counter-intuitive petty little detail being needed but which is not being clearly identified in order for me to know what to correct.


I don't know how easy or difficult just calling them would be, for you, since you are in Portugal.


Various of the 'Zoles' also treat various other Illnesses.


Dimetridazole might work for the issue you are confronting.


But, definitely obtain and try the "Berimax".


Good luck!


Phil
Las Vegas


----------



## Teresa

Thanks, Phil!

I've sent an email to the European contact for Berimax, and another to Jedds giving them the error code reference and asking for suggestions how to overcome it. Fingers crossed!

It's quite difficult to get the stuff you need sometimes, when you live in the backwaters of Europe. You wouldn't believe the hassle it was just to buy a heating pad! They are much cheaper in the US, but the voltage is incompatible, and the UK wouldn't ship abroad. I had to ask a friend in the UK to buy one for me and send it out, and then I had to buy a plug converter for it. But hey -- it works!


----------



## pdpbison

Huh...


Well, if you like...make a list of whatever you want or need which is easy to get in the US ( Heating Pads, Meds, whatever ) and, I'll get them rounded up, and, I can ship them to you then as a private person, via Air Mail Parcel.


What is your Voltage there?


----------



## rx9s

Is it ok to Give when Breeder are Feed there Young ??


----------



## Charis

rx9s said:


> Is it ok to Give when Breeder are Feed there Young ??


I wouldn't think so.


----------



## rx9s

I did not give it to all the Breeder.I just gave it to the one young.Let see the Turn out..


----------

